# قصة ميلاد يسوع المسيح بالصور للأطفال



## Bekhiet (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*فى انجيل لوقا _ الأصحاح الثانى  *
















[


----------



## staregypt (5 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا
الرب يبارك خدمتك
كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## MAJI (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ملخص مصور لميلاد يسوع
 جميل جدا
يسوع الطفل يباركك


----------



## rania79 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

جميل بجد
ميرسى ليك ربى يباركك


----------

